

Think you’re good at networking? Properly following up - davestone
http://24waystostart.com/2010/think-youre-good-at-networking-properly-following-up-especially-with-a-vc/

======
dshankar
I wish the article went into detail of following up with VCs. For example,
_how_ to followup after the first meeting? I've felt that a simple "Thank you,
I look forward to talking more" isn't good enough. I think you need to go
further and answer any large questions that cropped up in the meeting.

------
tzm
I log notes about people that I meet along the way, usually on the back of
their card. Then I try to input this data in my contact manager and set a
reminder in the future to follow up.

This simple process also helps me to measure my progress (internally) by
comparing follow up notes with my actual projected growth.

Fwiw, I also digitally convert bcards, follow conversations online and keep a
list of people on a 'watchlist' and plan my events around meeting these people
at some point.

------
coffee
How does one manage all of this? For example, I've successfully followed up
and want to re-contact with them in a month with something topical. How do I
manage to remember this (when the contact list get's large) and how do I
manage what's topical to each individual contact?

~~~
dshankar
I've made an spreadsheet with the following - Name, Email, Company, Introduced
By/At, Status

In status, write down stuff like "Give Beta," or "Reconnect in one month."

